# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Крепкий и ультралегкий «углерод»: новый Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon в Беларуси

## Labs

Компания Lenovo представляет в Беларуси прочный и мощный ультрабук Lenovo ThinkPad™ X1 Carbon. 

Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon теперь доступен и для белорусского бизнеса. Благодаря армированным углеродным волокнам и шасси X1 Carbon не уступает в прочности предыдущей модели, но имеет меньшие размеры. Это делает его самым легким и самым тонким в мире1. Устройство имеет впечатляющую «начинку»: процессор 7-го поколения Intel® Core™ до i7 с оперативной памятью до 16 ГБ. Большой объем памяти и хранилище данных до 1 ТБ обеспечат высокую производительность работы.

Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon оборудован премиальным 14-дюймовым дисплеем стандарта WQHD (2560×1440) с яркостью 300 нит. Эти параметры обеспечивают четкость и яркость изображения, сохранение естественных цветов, а также просмотр широкоформатного контента. Матрица IPS с антибликовым покрытием гарантирует угол обзора 180 градусов. 

Ультрабук удовлетворит потребности самого требовательного бизнес-пользователя независимо от того, работает он самостоятельно или в команде. В Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon установлена операционная система Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Signature Edition без пробных версий программ и лишних приложений.



Одна из главных задач бизнес-ультрабука − защита данных. С функцией Windows Hello устройство доступно только авторизированному пользователю. Он может включить систему с помощью сенсорного устройства для считывания отпечатков пальцев или новой инфракрасной камеры с поддержкой технологии распознавания лица. Технология Intel® Software Guard Extensions (SGX) защищает данные пользователей в FIDO®, а сканер отпечатков пальцев Synaptics Natural IDTM обеспечивает высокий уровень безопасности благодаря TLS 1.2 шифрованию. Защита на уровне самого устройства позволяет авторизовать услугу PayPal® с помощью отпечатка пальца вместо пароля.

Новый ThinkPad X1 Carbon – устройство для тех, кто ценит скорость передачи данных и стремится быть на связи всегда и везде. Двухдиапазонный адаптер Intel® Dual-Band Wireless-AC 8265 обеспечит чрезвычайную скорость беспроводной связи и сохранит заряд батареи. При отсутствии Wi-Fi вы получаете доступ к облачным данным и приложениям с помощью интегрированного модема Sierra Qualcomm® Snapdragon X7 LTE-A.

При интенсивном рабочем графике важна каждая минута. Подсоединив кабель к порту USB-C устройства с Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3, можно передавать данные и видео в 4 раза быстрее, чем через порты другого типа. В это время происходит подзарядка ультрабука. Время работы ThinkPad X1 Carbon от батареи −  15,5 часов. 

 

ThinkPad X1 Carbon предлагает не только «космический» стандарт надежности среди ноутбуков, но и премиум-компоненты, несколько уровней укрепления, форм-фактор для любых нужд и особые элементы дизайна. Например, эргономичную клавиатуру со знаменитой «красной кнопкой» − джойстиком TrackPoint®, отмеченным несколькими премиями. 

*Для кого создан ThinkPad™ X1 Carbon?*

• для прогрессивных IT-руководителей, которые выбирают наиболее эффективные технологии и долгосрочную ценность для бизнеса;
• для профессионалов, которые работают с технологиями и отдают приоритет производительности и стилю;
• для мобильных пользователей, которым требуется высокая производительность в портативном устройстве с большой автономностью для эффективной работы в любом месте.

Ультрабук Lenovo ThinkPad™ X1 Carbon доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 1699$ до 2500$ в эквиваленте в зависимости от конфигурации.


*Технические характеристики Lenovo™ ThinkPad X1 Carbon*

*Производительность*
Процессор и оперативная память:
Intel® Core™ i7-7600U vPro™ (16 ГБ/8 ГБ RAM) 
Intel® Core™ i7-7500U (16 ГБ/8 ГБ RAM) 
Intel® Core™ i5-7300U vPro™ (16 ГБ/8 ГБ RAM) 
Intel® Core™ I5-7200U (8 ГБ RAM) 
Операционная система: Windows 10 Pro (64 bit)
Графика: интегрированная Intel® HD Graphics 620
Оперативная память: до 16 ГБ 1866MHz LPDDR3

*Жесткий диск*
128 ГБ SSD SATA 
180 ГБ SSD Intel® SATA OPAL2 
256 ГБ SSD PCIe TLC OPAL2 
512 ГБ SSD PCIe TLC OPAL2 
1 ТБ SSD PCIe TLC OPAL2

*Аудио*
Dolby® Audio™ Premium

*Батарея*
Время работы от батареи - до 15,5 часов

*Подключение*
Intel® Dual-Band Wireless-AC 8265 
2 x 2 AC + Bluetooth® 4.2 
Sierra Qualcomm® Snapdragon X7 LTE-A EM7455 
WiGig (опция): Intel® Tri-Band Wireless-AC 18265 (WiGig + WiFi 2 x 2 AC + Bluetooth® 4.2) 
NFC (опция)

*Порты* 
2 x USB 3.0, 2 x Thunderbolt 3, HDMI, Ethernet, аудио порт 

*Безопасность*
Сканер отпечатков пальцев
Модуль ТРМ 2.0

*Дизайн*
Дисплей: 14” WQHD IPS (2560 x 1440) 300 нит или 14” FHD IPS (1920 x 1080) 300 нит 
Габариты: (Ш x Г x В) (мм): 323,5х217,1х15,95
Вес: от 1,13 кг
Цвет: черный

----------

